# Leopard Kill



## Dhaines94

I posted this in another forum but thought I should post it here too.  It's a large male leopard killing a large Kuda in the Sabbi Sands game reserve in South Africa.  I was about 15-20 feet away when this happened.  Here are 3 in a series of 30+ pics.


----------



## jglovac

#3 looks really cool!!


----------



## Flower Child

looks like something in national geograhic. i agree three is best. wow 15-20 is not very far away! that must have been pretty crazy seeing that so close and in person.


----------



## surfingfireman

What amazing luck to be able to see this first hand.  Not to be a nitpicker but it is a kudu not kuda.

I was dying to just see a leopard when I was in Africa, let alone see one in action.


----------



## flashbackpat

WOW!  I love them all.  What a wonderful adventure.  Leopards are rather elusive aren't they?  How lucky could one be to not only see this, but to photograph it as well.  I envy you.


----------



## surfingfireman

Btw, was the it really early or late in the day?  I know leopards are usually nocturnal hunters and that may be why you weren't able to use a faster shutter speed.


----------



## Dhaines94

surfingfireman said:


> What amazing luck to be able to see this first hand.  Not to be a nitpicker but it is a kudu not kuda.
> 
> I was dying to just see a leopard when I was in Africa, let alone see one in action.



Yeah - Kudu, it was a typo


----------



## Dhaines94

surfingfireman said:


> Btw, was the it really early or late in the day?  I know leopards are usually nocturnal hunters and that may be why you weren't able to use a faster shutter speed.



yes, early in the morning with very low light.  I had the camera (D70) set on auto and just held down the shutter.  I got about 30 or so pics that were worth keeping out of it.  I saw about 4-5 leopards on this trip.  If you want to see everything (Big 5+) on a consistent basis Sabbi Sands (Spelling?) in Kruger National Park is the place to go.  I stayed at Ulusaba ::: Ulusaba Home and have been there 3 times.  Amazing!!


----------



## surfingfireman

I was in Kenya/Tanzania.  My brother and the guide saw the arse end of leopard as it ran in front of our landrover, but I missed it altogether. 

Would love to get to Kruger and/or Okavango Delta some day...

Do you have any other pics from the trip to show or posted elsewhere?


----------



## Dhaines94

surfingfireman said:


> I was in Kenya/Tanzania.  My brother and the guide saw the arse end of leopard as it ran in front of our landrover, but I missed it altogether.
> 
> Would love to get to Kruger and/or Okavango Delta some day...
> 
> Do you have any other pics from the trip to show or posted elsewhere?



I've got thousands, anything special you want to see?


----------



## rpk

That's awesome, would love to be able to go on a safari some day. I guess until then I'll hang out at the zoo


----------



## surfingfireman

Dhaines94 said:


> I've got thousands, anything special you want to see?



Wow thousands eh.  I know that feeling.  I have similar amounts from a trip to South America of which I have posted none so far.  

I wouldn't know where to start with actual requests.  I love leopards and wild dogs the best, any of those?  Hyenas, cheetahs, crocs... I dunno.  

Why did you only post these three of the leopard attack and none others?  Just showing off that you got to see an amazing happening?


----------



## Dhaines94

surfingfireman said:


> Wow thousands eh.  I know that feeling.  I have similar amounts from a trip to South America of which I have posted none so far.
> 
> I wouldn't know where to start with actual requests.  I love leopards and wild dogs the best, any of those?  Hyenas, cheetahs, crocs... I dunno.
> 
> Why did you only post these three of the leopard attack and none others?  Just showing off that you got to see an amazing happening?



Wild dogs are the only thing I have never seen in the wild.  I will sort through some pics and post them.  I posted the ones of the leopard kill because I dont think anyone else has anything like that, but lots of people have pics of lions sitting in a field, etc.  I will start a new thread for the new pics..


----------



## surfingfireman

Notice I didn't request any lions...


----------



## BDC@Yale

Mr./Mrs. Haines, I am trying to contact you in relation to this image. If possible, please contact me at gary_dot_aronsen_at_yale_dot_edu.  Thank you


----------



## Overread

Dhaines94 was last seen:May 8, 2009

It is unlikely that you will get a reply to this post; you'd have more luck starting a private conversation with the user in question if you are trying to contact them. Another option would be to use google images and search the image to see if you can find another website where its posted; that might lead you to their webpage or a forum they are currently active on.


----------



## Ferrarimx5

Great shots and OMG he was right in the action...


----------

